# Preventing anaerobic substrate



## Dominic (11 Jan 2014)

I want to create quite large levels of substrate in my tank- maybe even reaching 25cm high. 

I understand using things like alfagrog to prevent the substrate becoming anaerobic, but it seems like alphagrog is only sold in ridiculous prices for small amounts, when i need quite a lot.

Is there any other cheaper methods? Would large grain gravel be okay to use under the substrate, tied up in a porous bag? as i have loads left over from a previous tank.


----------



## Alastair (11 Jan 2014)

Where have you seen alphahrog at high prices for small amounts. You can get a 15kg bag off ebay for 17 pound delivered and its huge. Enough to fill 3 or 4 eheim 2080 filters with loads left over.


----------



## Michael W (11 Jan 2014)

Plant roots will naturally help prevent anaerobic gas developing in the substrate as they release oxygen which will provide for aerobic bacteria. Anaerobic spots develop due to the lack of oxygen therefore, stopping the growth of aerobic bacteria. It will then promote the anaerobic ones which can survive without the need of oxygen, the gases that people fear are produced by that of the anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## Sacha (11 Jan 2014)

Just chuck in a lot of Malaysian Trumpet Snails.


----------



## Dominic (11 Jan 2014)

ohh i see alistair i didnt think 15kg was that much, i didnt know roughly how much i was going to check so google imaged a 15kg bag and it seemed small, i could do with some in my canister filter too though  

I am torn though, i am unsure of whether to use alfagrog or lava rock. Both similar prices. I could pick out the nicer pieces of lava rock and chuck in the ugly ones. Are they both just as good? 

and michael i would rather not risk it haha, i need something to fill out the space a bit though  

Sacha- wouldnt MTS demolish carpeting plants?


----------



## sanj (12 Jan 2014)

I don't think MTS will eat carpet plants, but they could disturb shallow roots of some carpeting plants before they have established. If you introduce MTS, after some months or so I would also introduce a couple of Assassin snails to keep the population in check.


----------

